# What are your favorite (and/or "the best") chamber music and/or solo recital venues?



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

*What are your favorite (and/or "the best") chamber music and/or solo recital venues?*

The thread title is the whole question: What are your favorite (and/or "the best") venues for chamber music and or solo recitals?

I'd be interested to know why as well, if you don't mind telling!

Edit: If acoustics are a big part of your consideration, do you know - or know where I can find out - the approximate dimensions of the space, how many it seats, and what materials it's made of?


----------

